# "vanish" is garbage



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

this coming from my own experiences...i spooled my spinning reel and baitcaster with it, because i didnt want to throw braid on my new baitcaster for bird-nesting. so i figured i'd spool my spinning reel with it as well because it needed new line anyways. anyhoo, not once, but twice it has broken off from a snag right at the end of the pole. no knot breaks, but it stretches like crazy, and if i have a snag i need to break off, it literally breaks easy as pie right at the pole. i wanted to run fluoro line for bassing because i didnt think it would stretch and i still wanted the ease of cast from my baitcaster. but it has failed on so many levels, ive even lost about 30% of my fish from weak hooksets from all the stretch.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Numerous options in the fluorocarbon department...Trilene 100% and Sufix are very solid options. Throw that Vanish in the trash and try another type. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

i actually have had good success with sufix mono. very impressive. ive never used their fluoro, ive always used seagur leader line...heavier fluoro. when i bought my baitcaster, the guy behind the counter was talking about how good vanish was. in any case, i want to go back to braid on my spinning reel, just because i love braid on my spinning tackle. but with the baitcaster, i might give sufix fluoro a shot, if not, at least use their mono. i dont like line stretch, but sufix mono doesnt stretch nearly as much as this vanish stuff.

honestly though, ive never spooled a reel with light fluorocarbon before, but i suppose this was a 'learn a lesson' sort of situation.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

gerb said:


> this coming from my own experiences...i spooled my spinning reel and baitcaster with it, because i didnt want to throw braid on my new baitcaster for bird-nesting. so i figured i'd spool my spinning reel with it as well because it needed new line anyways. anyhoo, not once, but twice it has broken off from a snag right at the end of the pole. no knot breaks, but it stretches like crazy, and if i have a snag i need to break off, it literally breaks easy as pie right at the pole. i wanted to run fluoro line for bassing because i didnt think it would stretch and i still wanted the ease of cast from my baitcaster. but it has failed on so many levels, ive even lost about 30% of my fish from weak hooksets from all the stretch.


I've never heard anything positive about Vanish.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

if you search the forums you will see alot of complaints on vanish. I wouldnt even consider it to b florocarbon..it obsorbs water, it frays and it is junk. berkley should be sued for the frustration it has caused many a angler.

if you want to try floro on your spinning gear again this would be my recomendation

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Sufix_Invisiline_Castable_Fluorocarbon/descpage-SCF.html


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

If memory serves me correctly, when Vanish first came out it wasn't a 100% fluorocarbon line. It was a nylon mono treated with fluorocarbon. It sucked then. It's funny that when you look it up on Berkley's web site, it still doesn't say that it's a 100% fluorocarbon line. Although the wording leads a person to believe it is. If you compare the cost of Vanish to Berkley's 100% fluorocarbon line there is a SUBSTANTIAL difference in cost. That leads me to believe that it's still a fluoro treated nylon mono line. 

Either way. It sounds as if it's still junk, even though Berkely claims this is their best version of Vanish, yet. lol 

If you want to use fluorocarbon line on spinning gear there is IMO only one line that you'll be completely happy with from a performance stand point. Seaguar Tatsu. You won't be happy with the price though. $40 for a 200 yard spool in tests from 4# up to 10#. Which is really probably the only tests that you would use on a spinning reel. It is is fantastic line. Well worth the price in my estimation.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

junk! it makes $$$ lures VANISH!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I use it as leader off braid. No complaints. Use 10 lb.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Bassbme said:


> If memory serves me correctly, when Vanish first came out it wasn't a 100% fluorocarbon line. It was a nylon mono treated with fluorocarbon. It sucked then. It's funny that when you look it up on Berkley's web site, it still doesn't say that it's a 100% fluorocarbon line. Although the wording leads a person to believe it is. If you compare the cost of Vanish to Berkley's 100% fluorocarbon line there is a SUBSTANTIAL difference in cost. That leads me to believe that it's still a fluoro treated nylon mono line.
> 
> Either way. It sounds as if it's still junk, even though Berkely claims this is their best version of Vanish, yet. lol
> 
> If you want to use fluorocarbon line on spinning gear there is IMO only one line that you'll be completely happy with from a performance stand point. Seaguar Tatsu. You won't be happy with the price though. $40 for a 200 yard spool in tests from 4# up to 10#. Which is really probably the only tests that you would use on a spinning reel. It is is fantastic line. Well worth the price in my estimation.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i guess some people do ok with vanish. i used it for trolling my local lake and caught mostly white bass and some crappie and a few small eyes. i liked it ok, so i bought some in 15 lb test for my leaders up on erie. after about 4 or 5 breaks in one day and lost my fish and harnesses the rest of the vanish vanished and was replaced with seaguar, end of problem. i have since moved on up to 20 lb just to be on the safe side. but we have had no problems with any of the seaguar leaders. i would never use vanish again even if it was given to me.
sherman


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

" but we have had no problems with any of the seaguar leaders."

2X that Seaguar is pricey but man it's been really good stuff for me.

OK I know its pricey as well but give suffix 832 20/6 a try with a seaguar #15 leader a try. 

Might have a little "break in" period with the 832, but when seasoned or broken in its really smooth. 

We are some casting fools and have yet to be disappointed. The only fail I have ever had with this set up was during a feisty pike battle in Canada and he cut me off. other then that I have really enjoyed the investment.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

huntindoggie22 said:


> View attachment 73110


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I bought the Vanish in the gold box.IMO wasted my money! still have a spool of 6# and use it only for leader when Crappie fishing, Some times!!


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

NewbreedFishing said:


> if you search the forums you will see alot of complaints on vanish. I wouldnt even consider it to b florocarbon..it obsorbs water, it frays and it is junk. berkley should be sued for the frustration it has caused many a angler.
> 
> if you want to try floro on your spinning gear again this would be my recomendation
> 
> http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Sufix_Invisiline_Castable_Fluorocarbon/descpage-SCF.html


Yep u said it right 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Vanish is junk hands down! No doubt about it seagar makes the best fluro on the market. Yes its pricey but arent most things that are good pricey. Seagar makes a line specifically for baitcasters. Spend the $ you wont b disappointed.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I use it in 80lb flourocarbon for my musky leaders and never had a problem with it . Been using the same spool for 4 or 5 years now . No problems with it !


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Learned my lesson with vanish never again will I buy that stuff.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

sounds like a huge waste of time and money. still curious though, never have used fluorocarbon.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

yup..i tried vanish last year for the first time...never again...fragile,frays...did not like it


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

To all.... Don't judge fluorocarbon based on experience with vanish... Lots of really great flouro to choose from... Seaguar is awesome, so is the bass pro brand... It's really great in the right situations and when used properly, it's as good as it gets


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I use p-line in either the flourocarbon or the flouro clear. Never had any problems in 5 years using it. Use 6 lb for steelhead and it rubs on rocks and takes hard runs from the fish and haven't snapped 1 yet.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I had vanish on my crappie rods. It was horrible. Twists and tangles all over the place within 20 minutes. Changed both of them out with no problems.

I also love fireline smoke....but their crystal is terrible.


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

Flourocarbon should not fray, period.


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

Vanish is junk. Along with the smaller diameter seaguar. For worm harnesses I like the using 20lb seaguar/abrasex..... spelling? Never ever in this life time will I buy seaguar for steelhead again. It doesn't like the cold, its weak, and the shelf life is horrible. I will spend the extra $5 for Drennen.

Drennen is good stuff but is more expensive. The few bucks extra is well worth the lost frustration of break offs. 

You have to watch the actual diameter of what each company calls "10lb test". There is a ton of variance so you are not necessarily comparing apples to apples.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I agree with the OP.

Berkley Vanish and Berkley 100% fluorocarbon will have unexplainable breaks throughout their line. 
I learned the hard way several years ago. I kept having line breakage throughout the line. It wasn't necessarily at the knot. It sometimes would be 30ft. into the spool back from the lure. Or 10ft. from the lure. Anywhere.

A few years after I pulled it off of all of my reels. I saw Hank Parker at Buckeye Outdoors doing a seminar. He said, "I might loose my job for saying this. But sometimes Berkley Fluorocarbon will have unexplainable breakage in their line. And you have to be patient with it."

I have been using Vicious line, and have no complaints.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

JignPig Guide said:


> I agree with the OP.
> 
> Berkley Vanish and Berkley 100% fluorocarbon will have unexplainable breaks throughout their line.
> I learned the hard way several years ago. I kept having line breakage throughout the line. It wasn't necessarily at the knot. It sometimes would be 30ft. into the spool back from the lure. Or 10ft. from the lure. Anywhere.
> ...


I've never had a problem with the 100% flouro. But the vanish is absolutely terrible.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## c.stewart (Apr 11, 2012)

I used Vanish when they first came out with it,and liked it.But later they came out with their 100% flurocarbon.After they did, it seems they changed the vanish somehow. Because since they developed the 100% fluro the vanish has been garbage!!!


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Any opinions on their pro-grade fluorocarbon?


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Berkley's pro grade fluorocarbon is good line. A little springier than some, not as springy as others. I'm not sure I would use it on a spinning reel unless it's in a larger size reel. It's great on bait casters though.


----------



## NoClue2013 (Jun 15, 2013)

Yep have to agree vanish is junk.....I'll stick to stren


----------



## big spurs 111 (Jun 4, 2013)

gerb said:


> this coming from my own experiences...i spooled my spinning reel and baitcaster with it, because i didnt want to throw braid on my new baitcaster for bird-nesting. so i figured i'd spool my spinning reel with it as well because it needed new line anyways. anyhoo, not once, but twice it has broken off from a snag right at the end of the pole. no knot breaks, but it stretches like crazy, and if i have a snag i need to break off, it literally breaks easy as pie right at the pole. i wanted to run fluoro line for bassing because i didnt think it would stretch and i still wanted the ease of cast from my baitcaster. but it has failed on so many levels, ive even lost about 30% of my fish from weak hooksets from all the stretch.


maybe its your top eye check, with a q tip . run the nice cotton tip all around you top eyes if it snags you got a cracked eyelet,or you have other issues i have used vanish for over 10 years and never had that happen .


----------



## big spurs 111 (Jun 4, 2013)

NoClue2013 said:


> Yep have to agree vanish is junk.....I'll stick to stren


the same people make both stren and vanish .. berkley bought them years ago .


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

big spurs 111 said:


> maybe its your top eye check, with a q tip . run the nice cotton tip all around you top eyes if it snags you got a cracked eyelet,or you have other issues i have used vanish for over 10 years and never had that happen .


I used it for 2 years and it cost me a lot of money... random breaks in strange areas, very little resistance and very little abuse... after a few tournaments, (im a slow learner) I stopped spooling with it and chucked it in the trash...


----------



## billjaco (Oct 22, 2011)

My first go round with fluorocarbon was this weekend. I've been a diehard mono man for forty years.

I put 15# Seaguar Invisx on a curado 50E and was throwing medium sized crankbaits and traps baits on a 7' St Croix LTB Teaser. (Would lighter line be better?)

Loved the casting distance, strength, and sensitivity, but line was erratic on back lashing. I was about to write it off as junk when I thought about going from the traditional two break weights I always use with mono, to three.

The stuff started casting like a champ and will stay on for further evaluation. 

Sometimes new methods require some additional patience. Who knows, this little trip into uncharted waters may even inspire me to try braided line.


----------

